# So close i can't hardly stand it



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm just getting over the excitement of the archery hunt starting. NOw im pondering the thoughts of setting up at 1 in the morning because were to excited to sleep so we head out to our spot set up and eat and play cards or whatever. 


...........IT"S ALSMOST HERE! OH YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :lol: :lol: -*|*- -()/- -~|- *OOO* *(())* -()/- -()/- -()/-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't wait eather. It will be here befor we know it and then over befor we know it.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> It will be here befor we know it and then over befor we know it.


This is true. I am just focusing on it getting here for now. I can't wait. Here in a couple weeks it will be time to do some real scouting and narrowing down the options.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

you have to be set up at one in the morning to beat the crowds!!! oh well, we are trying somewhere new this year and i cant wait!! good luck to all, and keep counting the days :mrgreen:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I know! I've been itchin to get back out ever since the big freeze up last year


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

It is way too close, especially when I checked Sunday and there is no water where I have been going the last three years. So gotta find a new spot.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i was ready for more when the curtain dropped on last year!

...im sure the SKEETERS are READY AND WAITING ALSO, the evil little bloodsuckers -)O(-


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

Longgun said:


> ...im sure the SKEETERS are READY AND WAITING ALSO, the evil little bloodsuckers -)O(-


Isn't that the truth?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It'll get here eventually..... I have other stuff to do (like finding a new apartment, playing fall ball, hunting deer) so its kinda keeping my mind off the duck opener but then I got the Cabela's waterfowl catalog the other day and all of a sudden I was checking waders, decoys, sleds, playing fetch with my dog.... that and does anyone else notice that when fall approaches, there's a little bit of a bite in the air first thing?? Every time I feel that, my first thought is about the approaching seasons... I love it!! I'm sure the closer it gets, the more antsy I'll be about where I'm going and who I'm hunting with.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

the very first thing i key in on is the Black Ibis congregations in the nearby fields to let me know "its" just around the corner 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> the very first thing i key in on is the Black Ibis congregations in the nearby fields to let me know "its" just around the corner 8)


I hate those things.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I hate those things.


 :?: :!: ....who do you think youre foolin'! we all know you hate them like you hate a hollywood mallard -oOo-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > I hate those things.
> ...


a hollywood mallard? I HAVE not seen one of them.help out here John


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

hollywood, ya know a...smiler.......or better known around here as a spoonie? :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Leave Richards Favrit duck alone. He live to shoot them. :lol:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

sandbagger!

you know you can stay off those things :lol: 

i almost hate to admit this but a fully plumed drake is one of my favorite species!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> sandbagger!
> 
> you know you can stay off those things :lol:
> 
> i almost hate to admit this but a fully plumed drake is one of my favorite species!


O I can pass them up any time. I would love to get me a full plumed one for the wall. Thet great work for the dog when it slow.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Hey Leave Richards Favrit duck alone.


Hollywood Mallards. . . I think everyone has put one of those in there bag before. There sure in the hell aren't my favortie duck thou.

If I remember right Dustin, in every single hunting photo you posted up last year had a couple spoonie's in there.

John, how's things going ?? How's the DN treating you ??


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Leave Richards Favrit duck alone.
> ...


I dont have them in every pic I took last year. only in a couple alright.BTW I'm not sandbagger.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I heard Dustin didnt kill any ducks last year, but somehow he was in a lot of photo's of other peoples ducks!! :lol: j/k


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> I heard Dustin didnt kill any ducks last year, but somehow he was in a lot of photo's of other peoples ducks!! :lol: j/k


SHHHHHHHHHHHHH STEVO your going to let every one know my secret :lol:  .Now nobody will want to hunt with me.  What no body hunts with me anywas. So how did I get those ducks. :roll: :? :shock: 8)


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Ya, those ducks were looking pretty scruffy by the end of the season. Probrably all the freezing & then thawing again for the next weeks pics. Hopefully you will shoot enough this year to have a full limit in your pics. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Ya, those ducks were looking pretty scruffy by the end of the season. Probrably all the freezing & then thawing again for the next weeks pics. :lol:


 They didnt even touch the freezer. they just hung in the shed intell the end of teh season.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> I almost hate to admit this but a fully plumed drake is one of my favorite species!


Right there with you.... they're gorgeous. Not much on the table unless you season the hell out of em, but boy, they make for some pretty pictures. Between them and the teal, in some places its easy to get a lot of pretty good looking birds come late season.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm also a fan of a plumed out drake happy duck.

Dustin the only time you lay off the spoonies is when you miss.......at 10 yards......... :lol: At least you give 'em a good scare buddy. :lol: 

I can't wait to get out and watch you miss some again soon.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> I'm also a fan of a plumed out drake happy duck.
> 
> Dustin the only time you lay off the spoonies is when you miss.......at 10 yards......... :lol: At least you give 'em a good scare buddy. :lol:
> 
> I can't wait to get out and watch you miss some again soon.


O dont worry Im shure i will miss alot. Hey I felt sorry for that poor guy.I was hoping he would get the crap out of him and fly away. But that didn't happen. Yea I ahve heard an dseen you miss them withen 5 yards from you. :lol:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Yea I have heard and seen you miss them within 5 yards from you. :lol:


Hey I can miss 'em with the best out there. :lol:

I did ok on that Redhead once I decided it would be better to shoot him rather than hit him with my gun barrel. :shock: **** that duck was close. Talk about point blank. -)O(- Without a doubt he was my closest shot of the season.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Yea I have heard and seen you miss them within 5 yards from you. :lol:
> ...


Yea that red head was way to close to be shooting. but you did a good job not blowing him up. ever one has there off days and that was one of mine.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Jeezz, didn't you guys read the USFW bulletins on Shovelers’ having high mercury levels. 

It’s our civic duty as wildlife custodians to kill those poor birds before they die a heinous death from mercury poisoning. 8) 

Dustin was just being a good custodian and sportsman by putting all those Hollywood Mallards out of their impending misery. :wink:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have always called them the "jewish mallards" 



Mojo1 said:


> It's our civic duty as wildlife custodians to kill those poor birds before they die a heinous death from mercury poisoning. 8)


if that is the case, they should up the limit on'em


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Not much on the table unless you season the hell out of em...


yeah but how do you get them to quit glowing? :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Not much on the table unless you season the hell out of em...
> ...


You just cut them into nuggets, dip em in batter and that hard "chicken nugget" crust they get when you panfry em keeps your mind off the glowing meat on the inside. :lol: That is... until you go to the bathroom and can tell your temperature (due to the mercury) just by sitting on the toilet.


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

Longgun said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Not much on the table unless you season the hell out of em...
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Ohh my!

I like the spooner(it's pretty) as much as spooning. Spooning leads to forking, but not duck forking!


----------



## shotgunwill (May 16, 2008)

But,....... 

Nuthin' beats a good woodie.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

shotgunwill said:


> But,.......
> 
> Nuthin' beats a good woodie.


a beautiful redhead does


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i can't wait for the season either. I went and got my license and stamp tonight


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> shotgunwill said:
> 
> 
> > But,.......
> ...


I bet she does.... :shock: :lol:

I actually like a dressed up teal and a bright white headed Wigeon too. Gotta go grab the stamp here shortly.


----------

